# Fussy Puppy advice please!



## Clarrity (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all, hope you are all well!

I have 2 things I would like advice on please.

I live in Australia and I was wondering if any of the supermarket dog food is a viable option for my 18 week mpoo. Our puppy school trainer is feeding her dog (labradoodle) Supercoat and she said a lot of other trainers in their company use that brand to. I was wondering if it would be ok for my pup is I swap to that brand. He is currently eating Advance Rehydrate and we are nearing the end of the pack and to continue on with that one I will need to make trips to the pet store.

My next thing is that Sora seems to be super fussy!

He never really liked his food and would only eat it if I sat next to him and fed him the pieces which I would like to stop doing. Even when I sat next to him, he would eventually refuses to eat any more which worried me because he was only eating about 1/8 to 1/4 of a cup when ideally I think he should have about 1/2 or more. We recently started mixing a little wet food with the dry and that worked for a while and he started putting on more weight. But now he’ll eat only about half the meal and leave as much dry food in the bowl as possible but get all the wet food he can. 

I was told that it was better to give him the dry food cause its better for his teeth and the dry food is cheaper then wet as well. 

It really annoys me because he’ll eat anything else! His hair, little bits of soap in the shower (obviously i fished it out), watermelon that falls on the ground, anything! But when it comes to breakfast and dinner, he just avoids it. 

Any advice on how to get him to eat his dry food?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Supercoat is made by Purina, which also makes Beneful.. a very unimpressive dog food. Here's the ingredient list that I was able to find

Dog Food Reviews - Supercoat Large breed adult - Powered by ReviewPost

First ingredients Meat and meat by-product? Yikes. I'm not sure what types of food are sold in Australia, but the short answer is no, you can't find a good dog food in a grocery store unless you're getting raw, I'd suggest finding a pet specialty store.


----------



## Clarrity (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you 

I thought that might be the case but I got confused because of the trainers advice. I think im going to take a trip to the pet store to get a new brand he seems to hate advance.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Clarrity said:


> Thank you
> 
> I thought that might be the case but I got confused because of the trainers advice. I think im going to take a trip to the pet store to get a new brand he seems to hate advance.


I am more than happy to send you a copy of the Whole Dog Journal 2012 kibble review -- if you PM me with your email address. It pretty much gives you all the scoop on all the "approved" foods.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The idea that kibble is good for teeth is pretty well disproven - I must hunt up the research, but it is in any case far less effective than raw bones. Many, many of us have struggled with dogs that dislike kibble - and when you see the ingredients it is pretty obvious why! Raw or home cooked, on the other hand, is usually hugely appreciated. There is good advice here: DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs on homemade diets, and on healthy additions to make kibble more palatable.

Have we seen photos of Sora? We LOVE puppy photos here!


----------



## Clarrity (Mar 5, 2012)

fjm said:


> The idea that kibble is good for teeth is pretty well disproven - I must hunt up the research, but it is in any case far less effective than raw bones. Many, many of us have struggled with dogs that dislike kibble - and when you see the ingredients it is pretty obvious why! Raw or home cooked, on the other hand, is usually hugely appreciated. There is good advice here: DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs on homemade diets, and on healthy additions to make kibble more palatable.
> 
> Have we seen photos of Sora? We LOVE puppy photos here!


we do give him plenty of things to chew on so I guess I don't need to worry as much about his teeth. Thanks for the link I'll have a look at it.  I was thinking of feeding him home cooked stuff but my husband is keen on the kibble.

Yes I posed quite a few photos in the pictures section i think it's called 'My little boy, Sora' but I'll post one here so you can see him. He's such a sweet heart.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love that photo - quintessence of puppy, with such laughing eyes!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I found a 'freeze dried' dog food call Grandma Lucy. It is made here in the US and all they use is human grade food ingrediants. Where it is freeze dried the shipping is very reasonable and 3 lbs make 17 lbs of wet food. My dogs love it and I add a piece of raw bone-in chicken for their teeth. Here is a link to their website http://www.grandmalucys.com/ and you can order it from "Pet food direct' Grandma Lucy's Artisan Grain-Free Chicken Flavor Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

Ryker will be two in October - and I finally just found a kibble he will eat. I know everyone says to go raw - but, despite all the research I've done - I can't seem to get on board. Oh well, to each their own. 

First he was on Royal Canin Poodle for toys/minis. Then on Blue Buffalo Wilderness small breed. He was on that for about eight months - he picked out all their 'life source bits' and spit them across the kitchen. Yeah, that was fun to clean up.

I found Halo Spot's Stew and he actually eats the kibble! I don't have to heat it or feed him out of my hand. Furthermore, Ryker's dietrician (yes, my dog has a dietrician - isn't he spoiled) makes him a mix of cooked white chicken, brown rice, and some veggies. I mix some of that in and Ryker loves it. 

He also enjoys the FreshPet refridgerated kibble. I mix that in with the dry Halo because the aroma is stronger, which makes him want to eat.

Anyways, hope that helps.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sora is so cute! I am in love. I would not count on other chews to keep your dog's teeth clean. I gave my Aussie everything under the sun and until I gave him raw bones his teeth would not stay clean. I feed raw and I don't think I have seen such utter joy over food before. I never even realized Swizzle was picky until someone others tried to feed him kibble or commercial dog treat - Swizzle just spits them out! I do realize not everyone wants to feed raw but I do hope you consider a raw bone once in a while for dental health.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

The picture of Sora is adorable!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

There are some very high quality kibble brands that compare favourably on price, especially when you factor in that you feed less. Mine is on Orijen/Acana (I rotate for variety) and loves it. 

You can also make kibble more interesting by top-dressing with something yummy out of the fridge. It doesn't have to be a huge amount. Mine gets kibble mixed with wet food, then usually something on top ... spoonful of cottage cheese or yogurt, olive oil, leftovers, egg, sardines, etc. 

Good luck!


----------

